# 6-17-07 Chp



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Put the Canoe in about 10pm and the bite was off. Water was stained and the wind was stiff with am extra high tide and strong currents to add to the winds. I tried for trout till after midnight with 3 spikes and a few missed hits. I got a fgew small stripers and bluefish but not 1 Shad. Move in to try for flounder and managed about 10 TB's before moving again. A boat was tied up under a light for awhile and now passed me so I am off to that light. Got 2 more Tb flatties then a 19.5" and nothing else but the winds were getting bad so I planned on staying where I was for a bit. I brought a second rod because last night I saw a spot caught and figured I'd give them a shot and what better time since I was one sided because of winds and waves. At first it was picky with many many missed hits and a few Shad and Blues and 1 striper that all got off or broke a hook off the sabiki...Oh Sabiki and FBBW was the bait for the Spot. I got 2 17" flounder on the sabiki and since the spot werent cooperating I had time to jig for flounder and keep the spot rod going. Steve showed up just before sunrise and the Spot bite was off the wall ... As soon as hitting the bottom I'd get hit so after a little fumbling match with rods and tangles I had to put down a rod and chose to try for some flounder. Spot averaged about 5 to 6 Inches and probably got about 30 to 40. I gave Steve a few for bait and I hook up to another keeper flounder at about 20.5" and Steve begins to catch a few. Got a few more Tb's before calling it a day... Steve had a nice trout before I left ... Hope you did well Steve ....See ya next week?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice Catching again Tom! I will be there next monday night! We need to meet up. :fishing:


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*Good job*

Oh My Suish!


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

hey tom, i went to downs park 3 weeks ago or so and was going 4 white perch and caught a mess load. I was catching them near the rocks and my bobber and grass shrimp was out there 4 a while and bam it went rite under. I set the hook and as i am reeling it in i notice this is bigger than a white perch by the way it is pulling. I get it up real close to see it is a flounder and it was caught on a grass shrimp, a casting bobber, and a trout magnet hook on 6 lb test. I got it almost all the way up and snap! i lose it but it was a good 19.5 20 inches. It didnt eat again after that but man was it fun! I had a 5 ft. rod also.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Fishing machine*

Nice job. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Gunnrunner (Jun 13, 2007)

*Chp?*

I am a canoe fisherman as well, could you tell me what/where CHP is. I target trout and would appreciate some intel on this area.

Them are some trophy flatties you got!

Thanks, 

Gunn


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Cape Henlopen State Park in Lewes Delaware.


----------

